# Alarma DSC 585  SE bloquea  y no me deja programarla



## pkleonellus (Feb 6, 2021)

Alarma DSC 585  SE bloquea  y no me deja programarla 
Me ayudas xf  compre una alarma DSC 585   YA REALICE todas  las conexiones   correctamente cómo dice el manual y  le conecte al toma corriente    me salieron errores de hora y  teléfono el (teléfono no lo tengo asi que esos pines no los utilizare) y  los pines en los que no puse nada los cerré con las resistencias correspondientes  trate de desactivar  el  teléfono  y actualizar la hora  pero al  acerlo  solo me da un tiempo de 20 segundos un poco más  y se me bloquea el teclado y suena un bip Del teclado y luego del la alarma como un pequeño sonido de un rele activandose y desactivando se   y ya no me deja hacer nada  luego quiero poner la clave maestra 555 o desactivarla  1234 y  se bloquea todo y tengo que desconectar la batería y el toma corriente para que se calle todo  ....  Mee ayudas xf que tengo que hacer para que  me deje. Programar sin que se active solo


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Varias cosas.
Sube el manual al foro, o si es muy pesado, subelo por partes.
Pon el codigo de beeps del teclado (cuantos, la frecuencia en que suena, etc).
Vi un manual por ahi, pero no se si es el tuyo, y el codigo del instalador NO es 555, sino 5555 (te faltó un 5).


----------



## pkleonellus (Feb 11, 2021)

Gracias compañero  me pasa ese manual  por favor .. El manual que utilice  es uno que encontré en internet puse DSC 585 y me salió  cierto  si me olvide de poner un 5 más perdón 
 Sabes cuál pueda ser porque sale ese Bep Bep Bep no es del teclado es de la alarma  el módulo tiene como un relle interno que se protege y se bloquea todo   ya. Hice eso de  asignar el teclado primero  formatear las alarma  reiniciarlo  y sigue ese bloqueo y rele de la alarma es algún código. Que debo ingresar o algo mal ya leí bastante en este  página hace 7 años uno tenía mi mismo porblema  pero ese. Man no puso como le resolvió.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Por las dudas, para entrar a las configuraciones, debes precionar "*" y "8", y luego "5555", lo hiciste asi?

A ver si te sirve;


----------



## Conde3634 (Mar 7, 2021)

Primero el panel de alarma lo comprastes nuevo o usado? porque si es usado lo mas probable es que tenga habilitado el bloqueo de clave de instalador. y por mas que quieras resetearlo poniento un puente entre la PGM1 y la zona 1 se restaurara todas las configuraciones pero no las claves de acceso esas continuaran con la que le colocaron. Para saber si tiene el bloqueo de clave de instalador activado tienes que desconectar el panel su bateria y su transformador para apagarla totalmente y luego le conectas su transformador y verificas si al encender la tarjeta emite un sonido como en de una relay activandose y desactivandoce entonces si lo tiene habilitado


----------



## fabybu (Abr 19, 2021)

Estoy en esa misma situación. Tengo una alarma DSC1832 V4.13 que al iniciar hace un ruido de rele que se activa y desactiva unas cuantas veces, hace esta secuencia independientemente que esté hecho o no el corto entre PGM1 y Z1.
Tiene una memoria eeprom 24LC128 pero no tengo la menor idea cuales son las posiciones para escribir los valores por default. Entiendo que habría que hacerle un dump pero eso sería teniendo el archivo para subirlo. Alguien por casualidad lo tiene o sabe si queda algo mas por hacer?


----------

